# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Medidor de Humedad de Granos (Nuevo)

## castroman

Vendo medidor de Humedad de Granos Marca Draminski. (nuevo)
Comunicarse al correo wlcer@hotmail.com
Saludos
Juan Carlos CastroTemas similares: Herramientas para fermentación y Humedad de Cacao MEDIDOR DE PH DE BOLSILLO MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. Artículo: Nueva variedad de algodón resistente a sequía, humedad y suelos arroceros

----------

